# Not sure how smart this was but...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I was going through pics and filled an envelope for STBX MIL. The pics were of various nieces, nephews and such (all on the in law side). Some are as old as 22 years. Since I no longer exist (so it seems anyway in their eyes) I have zero use but cannot bring myself to destroy them or simply toss them in the garbage. So I have them in a bubble mailer and sending them to MIL. None of said pics include me or my kids, if they did I simply snipped us out. No note was included nor is there a return address. I feel like some weight has been lifted from my shoulders in doing this.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

That was very kind of you. You get an "A" today


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Glad to hear you got some sort of relief. On the subject of photos.. what has everyone done with wedding albums and hung pictures? Mine are all face against the wall on the floor for the past 2 months. Don't know if I should hold onto it for the kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it is really nice you are doing that. Eventhough I left my H, he did not throw my pics away and saved them for me to give to me at a later date. (I didn't know I'd left them).Some of them were pics of my parents when they first got together, some almost 40 years ago. You did a very kind thing.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Guess all that sorting put me in the frame of mind to look through my Mom's pics, all of them and there are MANY!
Really had a case of "nostaglia", my life in photos from birth til now. Noticed something rather peculiar too. Pictures of the births of both of my kids didn't have Lieceratops in them, at all. Not sure if this was the possible intention of the picture taker (none were pro shots) or it just happened that way. All the same, it makes me sad that there are none of us together at either birth, sad for the kids because I plan to compile albums for each kid. 

Man, I wonder if he was a fragment of my tortured imagination after all? :scratchhead:


----------

